
Protect IP (fka COICA) - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/protect-ip-fka-coica.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Netvibes
======
swombat
I really do think that the first western country to develop and apply truly
open IP laws (that are _far_ less protective of publishers/distributors than
the ones we have today) will see a revolution in online web services. Is that
even possible, though, given the thicket of international treaties that every
western country necessarily adheres to?

~~~
mustpax
As flawed as the DMCA is, it does a pretty good job of protecting the service
providers themselves. They need to implement a timely DMCA takedown process
but that's about it. They can still be sued but, to my understanding, mostly
through stretch interpretations of existing copyright law created by legal
precedent rather codified into law per se ("inducing copyright infringement").

So, and I ask this question honestly, how could the law be more open short of
abolishing copyright? (Once again, DMCA takedown abuses notwithstanding.)

~~~
swombat
I _am_ , actually, all for abolishing copyrights, at least for a few years
(long enoughg for better models to emerge). Taking the ##AA out of the picture
would give room for some real innovation. When the dust settles, a few years
later, it should be clearer how to implement copyrights in a just and balanced
way.

------
smokeyj
War is peace, censorship is freedom.

------
mtogo
You know something is old news when even fred wilson is blogging about it.

